# Adding cold smoker to MES due to lack of smoke?



## wolfman13 (Oct 21, 2019)

I've been extremely disappointed in the amount of smoke the 30 inch MES produces. I've tried the few adjustments I'd seen on You Tube.  I finally contacted Masterbuilt and they said I had two options, every so often go out and increase the temp to 275, or add their cold smoker attachment to produce the smoke. Has anyone had any success with this? I'm not going to continually adjust the temps. I'm not really in to cold smoking yet, so not sure if this will be a decent fix, or if i should go out and get another smoker. Unfortunately due to space, I need a vertical smoker, and most are Masterbuilt, who I'll probably never buy again. I suppose for the cost, it might be worth it to try this and see? Anybody else deal with this?


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 21, 2019)

Don't waste your money on the MB Cold Smoker attachment. Instead of adjusting temps every so often, you'll be wasting the same amount of time pushing down the wood chips in the attachment as they tend to stick after several uses. Look at the AMAZEN line of smoker tubes or plates instead. I use the tubes personally


----------



## zwiller (Oct 21, 2019)

+1  AMNPS = https://amazenproducts.com/smokers/amazen-pellet-smoker5x8


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 21, 2019)

Absolutely what they said.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2019)

Like said above, get the Amazing Smoker & some Pellets & Dust.
From:  AMNPS = https://amazenproducts.com/smokers/amazen-pellet-smoker5x8

If you're at a. High Altitude (above 2,000 feet), get the Tube---If not, get the 5 X 8" Tray (AMNPS).
You can use it in any future Smokers too.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Oct 21, 2019)

MES30 cold smoker attachment...







	

		
			
		

		
	
 ..
	

		
			
		

		
	













finished products...






	

		
			
		

		
	
..


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 21, 2019)

I agree with what everyone else is saying. Thats the only way to go. I have the 5x7 tray and i cant even describe how happy ive been with it. Use it in all of my smokers. Ive even used it in my gas grill to add smoke from time to time. Very small investment for what you will get out of it!


----------



## Khrakk (Oct 21, 2019)

I really liked the MES cold smoker attachment.  I used the cold smoker attachment to generate my smoke and used the heating element in the MES30 to cook.  Only problem is the cold smoker kept breaking, and they aren't for sale any more (unless masterbuilt has something new).

I am very dissatisfied with the amount of smoke the MES30 makes on it's own.  Since my last cold smoker attachment broke, I found that leaving the loading tube partially out (for more air) and putting a brick (for more thermal absorption) helped with smoke generation.  Still not where I want though, but better.

BTW, I used to use the cold smoker attachment for everything.  The only thing I ever cold smoked was homemade sausage before i vacuum packed and froze it.

Wish i could find the MES cold smoker or sale again.

Best of luck.


----------



## Braz (Oct 21, 2019)

What everyone above said is gospel. Heed it.


----------



## Khrakk (Oct 21, 2019)

Well, I actually found the Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment for sale again, but it is called a slow smoker now.  I think I'll get one on order.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 21, 2019)

What everyone else said. Ditch the chips and never look back. AMNPS is well worth the $30 investment and get 11-12 hours of continuous smoke. Here is a picture of mine in the bottom left of my MES40 rolling smoke


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 21, 2019)

or simply build one as I did... 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/detailed-diy-smoke-generator.284509/


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 21, 2019)

Amazen  tube or tray also gets my vote along with the other 9 smokers on here.


----------



## wolfman13 (Oct 21, 2019)

Looks awesome, didn't really know there was such a thing. I briefly looked at their user guide, they recommend no water pan, or just a small one, is this correct? And should I do anything with the original chip tray or loader to allow any better ventilation? Sorry if there's a thread out there already on this and thanks for the quick fix. Can't wait.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2019)

Khrakk said:


> Well, I actually found the Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment for sale again, but it is called a slow smoker now.  I think I'll get one on order.




What is it about the Amazing Smokers (Tray or Tube) That you don't like?
Price too good?
Don't like All Stainless Steel? (Mine's only 9 years old)

Just about every MES owner on this forum has at least one of them.

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Oct 21, 2019)

Adding a mailbox to my MES40 was the best things,,,,,well one of the best things I've done to it.  I typically run a A-Maze-N tube or tray inside.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 21, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> What is it about the Amazing Smokers (Tray or Tube) That you don't like?
> Price too good?
> Don't like All Stainless Steel? (Mine's only 9 years old)
> 
> ...


This reminds me that i really need to buy another one! Im on it tomorrow!  Lol


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 21, 2019)

I don’t use water in my pan anymore. The MES is so well insulated it’s really not needed to retain moisture. Plus with the added moisture with water in the pan it would not do your pellets any favor keeping them lit. 

Pull your chip dumper about halfway out in the dump position to allow air flow. Will go for hours!


----------



## normanaj (Oct 22, 2019)

I can only say what most here have already said.Amazen tube or tray.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 22, 2019)

If the AMNPS smoke generator is inside a smoker, adding a water pan, to the smoker, will create steam which will suffocate the pellets and they will quit smoking...  Steam displaces the oxygen in the smoker....


----------



## Khrakk (Oct 22, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> What is it about the Amazing Smokers (Tray or Tube) That you don't like?
> Price too good?
> Don't like All Stainless Steel? (Mine's only 9 years old)
> 
> ...


I don't have anything against the Amaze-N Smoker tubes/trays.  I simply didn't know anything about them until I joined this forum.  It looks good, and I'll be trying it sometime soon.  In the meantime, I have ordered the slow smoker made by masterbuilt.  Thanks, Wolfman, for letting me know it was available again.

Question, can you generate too much smoke?  How much smoke output is enough?  Example of smoke output from Slow Smoker Attachment is in attached picture below.  I have better pictures, but this is only one I can find on phone.  This is obviously right after I opened the door.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2019)

Khrakk said:


> I don't have anything against the Amaze-N Smoker tubes/trays.  I simply didn't know anything about them until I joined this forum.  It looks good, and I'll be trying it sometime soon.  In the meantime, I have ordered the slow smoker made by masterbuilt.  Thanks, Wolfman, for letting me know it was available again.
> 
> Question, can you generate too much smoke?  How much smoke output is enough?  Example of smoke output from Slow Smoker Attachment is in attached picture below.  I have better pictures, but this is only one I can find on phone.  This is obviously right after I opened the door.
> 
> View attachment 409052




That looks too thick to me:
I like to have it so I can see through it to the back wall, but barely.
If I can't see through it, it's too Thick (Dense--Heavy).
That's another reason I like the AMNPS----You won't normally get it too heavy, unless you light more than one end.

BTW: The only reason I asked is because everybody suggested the AMNPS, and you ordered the other thing. Makes people seem not too helpful.
I hesitated answering the question above, about "How Much Smoke", because I doubt if it matters what I say.

Bear


----------



## Khrakk (Oct 22, 2019)

Actually ordered both.  I'm one of those individuals that likes to learn about something before buying, and since I didn't know anything about the ANMPS, I wanted to research it first.  I've been looking for the other thing (or parts) for a couple months, so I jumped on it as soon as I saw it.

I'm waiting on the 12" tube preloaded, and will give it a whirl this weekend.  My wife complains about to much smoke, and I'm hoping the tube will be the right amount of smoke for her.  If I like the tube, I may upgrade to the tray.

I have not had great reliability with the slow smoker attachment (but I keep buying anyways because I like it much better than plain mes).  I've gone through 3, and if the tube works the way I hope, I'll never buy another slow smoker attachment again.  

I appreciate the feedback.  I've been on this forum a few weeks now, and already picked up several tricks and great recipes.


----------



## normanaj (Oct 23, 2019)

Khrakk said:


> I'm waiting on the 12" tube preloaded, and will give it a whirl this weekend. My wife complains about to much smoke, and I'm hoping the tube will be the right amount of smoke for her. If I like the tube, I may upgrade to the tray.



The tube used as is with whole pellets will produce copious amounts of smoke so I started experimenting with it.Please check out this thread on modding the tube:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/u-bolt-mod-for-the-amnts.271846/


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2019)

Khrakk said:


> Actually ordered both.  I'm one of those individuals that likes to learn about something before buying, and since I didn't know anything about the ANMPS, I wanted to research it first.  I've been looking for the other thing (or parts) for a couple months, so I jumped on it as soon as I saw it.
> 
> I'm waiting on the 12" tube preloaded, and will give it a whirl this weekend.  My wife complains about to much smoke, and I'm hoping the tube will be the right amount of smoke for her.  If I like the tube, I may upgrade to the tray.
> 
> ...




I have the Tube & the Tray, but I never use the Tube, because I can't get it to put out a small enough amount of smoke for my MES. The AMNPS (Tray) is Perfect.
The Tube is recommended for larger Smokers and for people who smoke at High Altitudes (2000' plus). Some say they can get the tube to put out less smoke by filling it half full & shaking it horizontally flat before lighting it.
I tried everything & gave up, and just stick with the Tray---For 9 years now.
Best of Luck to You.

Bear


----------



## Khrakk (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks.

I think I'll try ribs with the tube this weekend and I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------

